# Du lịch trong nước > Khách sạn >  Khách sạn du lịch Thiện Chí-Giá rẻ-Nha Trang

## phanduynt

Khách sạn du lịch Huy Hùng tọa lạc tại 37 Phan Bội Châu-Nha Trang, trung tâm thành phố Nha Trang. KS đầy đủ tiện nghi, thoáng mát, sạch sẽ và đảm bảo đáp ứng nhu cầu của quý khách khi đi du lịch cũng như người dân Nha Trang cần 1 chỗ để nghỉ ngơi. KS gần biển (cách biển 200m), nằm giữa chợ Đầm và biển, gần nhà hàng nem nướng Đặng Văn Quyên,bún cá Năm Beo, gần Mỳ hoành thánh Sanh Ký, gần tiệm cơm VietNam, gần bún lá Ninh Hòa, gần nhà hàng bò nướng Lạc Cảnh, gần các quán Hải sản bình dân Bờ kè cầu Trần Phú, gần Ga Nha Trang (~1500m), gần bến xe Phương Trang (~300m), bến xe phía Nam Nha Trang (~2000m), gần chợ đêm Quảng trường Trần Phú, có bãi đậu xe an toàn, có thang máy. Hiện tại chúng tôi gồm có các loại phòng:


- Phòng đầy đủ trang thiết bị khách sạn như : tivi truyền hình cáp, wifi, tủ lạnh, máy lạnh, nước nóng/ lạnh, quạt phụ, ra giường sạch sẽ mới và thơm t


*-Giá phòng đơn 1 giường cho 1--2 người : 150.000-->180.000vnd.
-Giá phòng đôi 2 giường lớn cho 3-4 người : 250.000-->280.000vnd.
(Nếu quí khách lấy hóa đơn VAT +10%)*
- Nhận đạt vé thăm quan 4 đảo vịnh Nha Trang, vé Vinpeland, tắm bùn.....

- Cho thuê xe máy xe ga, xe số.
- Cung cấp các dịch vụ du lịch
Hân hạnh được phục vụ Quý Khách
Số điện thoại: Mr. Giang 0914 123 793, 0905326406

Quý Khách ngoại tỉnh có nhu cầu cần đặt phòng tại KS của chúng tôi vui lòng liên lạc theo số điện thoại trên. Chúng tôi luôn luôn sẵn sàng tư vấn cho Quý Khách về giá phòng và các dịch vụ ăn uống/ du lịch tại Nha Trang với giá rẻ nhất.
Trang web cua KS : http://huyhunghotel.dlvn.vn
TK: Đặng Hoài Giang
0061001004945
Vietcombank chi nhánh Nha Trang.
Cẩm nang du lịch Nha Trang link tham khảo :
http://www.dulichnhatrang.vn/thong-t...-nha-trang.htm
http://www.ivivu.com/blog/2012/04/ki...u-o-nha-trang/

----------


## phanduynt

các bạn đi du lịch Nha Trang ghé ủng hộ mình nha

----------


## phanduynt

Up cho các bạn đang tìm thông tin đi du lịch Nhatrang

----------


## phanduynt

Các bạn đi du lich Nha Trang ghé ủng hộ mình nhé

----------


## phanduynt

mong nhận được sự ủng hộ của quý bạn

----------


## phanduynt

Up cho khach san gia tot

----------


## phanduynt

Mong được tiếp đón quý bạn

----------


## phanduynt

Các Bạn gọi sớm để được phòng ưng ý!

----------


## phanduynt

Up cho các bạn đang tìm khách sạn ở Nha Trang

----------


## phanduynt

Chúng tôi luôn phục vụ quý khách tận tình và chu đáo

----------


## kelangthang

chúc đông khách nhé

----------


## phanduynt

khách sạn chúng tôi mong nhận được sự đánh giá và nhận xét từ quý khách

----------


## phanduynt

Thông tin bổ ích cho các bạn cần tìm KS ở Nha Trang

----------


## phanduynt

Ks giá tốt, phụ vụ tận tình và chu đáo

----------


## phanduynt

Cám ơn các bạn đã quan tâm...ks gia re.........

----------


## phanduynt

khách sạn du lịch giả rẻ, phục vụ tận tình chu đáo..............

----------


## phanduynt

Up thông tin cho các bạn đi du lịch Nhatrang

----------


## phanduynt

thông tin bổ ích cho các bạn đang tìm khách sạn ở Nha Trang

----------


## phanduynt

cảm ơn các bạn thời gian qua đã ủng hộ khách sạn chúng tôi

----------


## phanduynt

sự lựa chọn thông minh trong thời kì khủng hoảng kinh tế

----------


## phanduynt

Khách sạn giá rẻ cho các bạn đi du lịch Nha Trang nè

----------


## phanduynt

Chúc các Bạn du lịch Nha Trang vui vẻ

----------


## phanduynt

Nha Trang biển đẹp xin kính chào qui khách

----------


## phanduynt

KS của mình gần Biển-gần chợ Đầm-(Bún cá Năm Beo)

----------


## phanduynt

Chúng tôi luôn dành phòng tốt nhất cho các Bạn đặt trước

----------


## phanduynt

Hãy gọi 0914123793 để có giá tốt

----------


## phanduynt

Cảm ơn quí khách đã và sẽ đến khách sạn

----------


## phanduynt

Up cho các bạn đang tìm thông tin đi du lịch Nhatrang

----------


## phanduynt

Chào ngày mới!! Up cho các bạn đang tìm thông tin đi du lịch Nhatrang

----------


## phanduynt

up thông tin năm 2013

----------


## phanduynt

Up lên cho các bạn đi du lịch Nha Trang hè 2013

----------


## phanduynt

Up lên cho các bạn tìm thông tin du lịch Nha Trang 2013

----------


## phanduynt

Ở Khách sạn Nhà nghỉ theo thông lệ thời gian tính 01 ngày tiền phòng là tử 12h trưa hôm trước đến 12 h trưa hôm sau ( không có nghĩa là phải 24 giờ nhé). Ví dụ: Bạn đến thuê phòng lúc 13h hoặc 23h thì đến 12 giờ trưa hôm sau đều tính là 01 ngày tiền phòng ah.

----------


## phanduynt

Nha nghi gia re o nha trang- up lên cho Quí khách đi du lịch thấy KS

----------


## phanduynt

Up lên cho các bạn tìm nhà nghỉ khách sạn giá rẻ ở Nha Trang 2013

----------


## phanduynt

Thời tiết ở Nha Trang rất đẹp!! Trời xanh, không mưa nhiệt độ từ 28--32c

----------


## phanduynt

Hãy lưu số đt Mr.Giang vào máy, khi nào có kế hoạch đi Nha Trang Bạn sẽ dùng đến nó.

----------


## phanduynt

Thời tiết hôm nay ở Nha Trang rất đẹp. Chúc các bạn đi du lịch vui vẻ

----------


## phanduynt

Trang web cua KS : http://huyhunghotel.dlvn.vn
TK: Đặng Hoài Giang
0061001004945
Vietcombank chi nhánh Nha Trang.

----------


## phanduynt

Ở Nha Trang hiện nay thời tiết rất đẹp, không hề có mưa bão.

----------


## phanduynt

Ở Khách sạn Nhà nghỉ theo thông lệ thời gian tính 01 ngày tiền phòng là tử 12h trưa hôm trước đến 12 h trưa hôm sau ( không có nghĩa là phải 24 giờ nhé). Ví dụ: Bạn đến thuê phòng lúc 13h hoặc 23h thì đến 12 giờ trưa hôm sau đều tính là 01 ngày tiền phòng ah.

----------


## phanduynt

Nha nghi gia re o nha trang - Up cho cac ban di du lịch 2/9 thấy

----------


## phanduynt

Minh moi up hinh anh moi cua khach san

----------


## phanduynt

Nhà nghỉ giá rẻ ở Nha Trang hân hoan đón chào Quí Khách

----------


## phanduynt

Up thông tin cho Quí Khách đi du lịch thấy.

----------


## phanduynt

Up cho ngày phụ nữ Viet Nam

----------


## phanduynt

Up thông tin cho các bạn đi du lịch Nha Trang

----------


## phanduynt

Up lên cho các bạn đi du lịch thấy mình

----------


## dung89

Giá phòng cũng dễ chịu thật

----------


## phanduynt

Up lên cho các Bạn thấy Nhà nghỉ giá rẻ ở Nha Trang

----------


## phanduynt

Up lên cho các Bạn đặt phòng dịp nghỉ Tết

----------


## phanduynt

Bên mình vẫn còn phòng từ mồng 1 Tết đến mồng 8 âm nhé

----------


## phanduynt

Chúng mình vẫn còn phòng cho dịp Tết Quí Ngọ, hãy gọi cho anh Giang 0914123793

----------


## phanduynt

Hân hoan đón chào Quí Khách đến với Khách sạn của chúng tôi

----------


## phanduynt

Up thông tin cho các bạn tìm phòng trong dịp Lễ 30/4 và 1/5/2014

----------


## phanduynt

Up thông tin cho các bạn tìm phòng trong dịp Lễ 30/4 và 1/5/2014

----------


## phanduynt

Up thong tin cho Phu huynh dua cac chau di du lich Nhatrang

----------


## phanduynt

Up thông tin cho các Bạn đi du lịch nhatrang

----------


## susano

khách từ nha trang đến đà nẵng du lịch. cần book phòng có thể tới khách sạn drana với phòng quá rẻ chỉ có 150/ ngày đêm. ở trung tâm thành phố cách sân bay 3p đi đường.... ngại gì ko đến nhỉ

----------


## phanduynt

Up thông tin cho phụ huynh đưa các cháu đi nghỉ mát Nha Trang

----------

